# Will the real LSD-25 stand up? ! ?



## freqazoidiac (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't seen LSD in these parts for about 10 years...it was getting rare then, was easy to find early 90's late 80's.

There has been an approval to use LSD in a study..so they must have produced some, or have they just taken it off the shelf?


I just don't trust anyone that says have LSD. At least 10 people in the last 5 years have said "they could get some" but always come up short.

Since COcaine saturated the market, psychedelics are getting ignored...except for Salvia extracts available in variety/party stores.
Please avoid those products..they have bad karma and are not social tools.
Salvia Divinorum must be taken in respect and with a centered state of mind/spirit/body.

I have a loose theory, that these Ultra potent Salvia extracts are being sold, to scare the shit out of people , then in effect they stay away from entheogens..
due to the misdosage and usually improper setting. Just look on youtube for
all the messy experiences on these and other psychedelics. 
People scared away from these, then lose sight of their core being,
which these plants help balance, but at lower doses..and possible higher dosage once you understand the inner and outerworkings.
Buy fresh dried leaves, organic grown, from hawaii, for some real natural magic.
If you have had leaf and smoked it in a bong, you should be able to experience the first doors of Salvia with one to one and a half leaf in a water bong. Problem is variety stores and head shops sell badly cured leaf usually. So the active ingredients have lost their effect. The other problem, is just not holding the smoke in long enough. Hold it in for as long as you can, it will hit you, you will know it, and the exhale will be like no other. 

So back to LSD... does it exist???


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 19, 2008)

oh it does exist but yeah its about the hardest drug to find
i would say somewhere in Cali 
i dont know why this happened but its just not around anymore


----------



## peach (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm very interested in the swells in drugs, why they morph and get mixed up with other things and how it affects society and things like the art and attitudes they see and think about - what they think about themselves and their future.

Cocaine is made from coca, and it grows like a weed in south america - so obtaining it isn't an issue and processing it is childs' play (shipping out isn't). Cocaine can be synthesized from very easy to obtain basics, but the synthesis and chemicals involved are extremely involved and expensive unless you have a pharmaceutical company - to the point that it's essentially worthless to even a well equipped drug ring.

Amphetamines (phenylamines) are not very complicated molecules (especially the popular two), an oil from a pair of trees is not far from being amphetamine. There are many other naturally occurring, wide spread substances that can be manipulated without too many synthetic steps to obtain the amphetamine structure. The main oil was recognized by the authorities and regulated, causing a serious change in the quality and cost of things like molly, as well as the chance of you getting something else under the same name. The synthetic drug market for ampethamines has lost all the homebrewers and is now relying on people with the right connections to obtain this material or some dedicated individuals to work out the new methods of producing them from the less similar sources.

LSD is not complicated to make if you can obtain the precursor, the ergotamines (tartrate). Having seen the synthesis for numerous drugs, producing LSD from this precursor is on a level with ampethamines, easier if you consider some of the the more complex phenylamines.

The trouble is entirely with the precursor. LSD is a reasonably complicated molecule, and there isn't much in the naturally occuring world that is close in structure. This is the biggest blow to the availability of it. One of the only sources is ergot mold from rye.

Hoffman found LSD while he was doing pharmaceutical work for Sandoz. The company had discovered that herbal style ergot extracts where being used during childbirth to control bleeding and make giving birth easier. The poisoning effect from unprocessed ergot and the other ergotamine source tend to cause the abdomen to contract.

Ergot is also one of the few molds that can infect the human blood stream, so it wasn't safe to use it straight, which is why Hoffman became involved - processing the fungus extract to see if he could produce a drug he hoped would be useful for circulatory problems. People also recognized that after being exposed to ergotamines they would tend to have a clear headed feeling and so it was suggested as a treatment for cluster headaches.

While ergot grows in the wild, the concentrations of ergotamines in it are not great, and it is nowhere close to the prolific green and gray mold you see ripping across soil, bread and other things. I have worked for one of the nets biggest distributors of mushroom growing supplies and spent a long time reading into mycology, but not once heard or seen of someone growing ergot in the same way they can psilocybe mushrooms.

So Sandoz and some other companies set about a serious investigation into large scale production of ergot. They innoculated huge fields with overhead sprays and grew the mold in vast submerged culture breeder tanks - attempting to optimize the process.

What they discovered is that it the mold is inherently annoying to grow. Yeilds of the ergotamine would vary wildly between the samples they used to innoculate the big cultures. Some would produce enough, others nothing. Worse still, you couldn't keep recycling the culture, it's ability to produce seemed to decay with new batches.

The next issue for LSD labs was that easy to make, safer, effective alternatives began to appear, like ibuprofen and paracetamol, knocking the legal demand for ergotamine down to nearly nothing. As a result, it's industrial production is now basically none existent. It is an extremely well controlled precursor and the remaining legal sources don't supply it in the quantities needed to repeat a 60's experience - it would take years to collect enough headache pills to produce even a few grams.

When you look at the recent missile silo raid in which the biggest lab was found, the people involved had been involved from the early days. They were arrested with kilos of the precursor. While I don't know for sure, I would strongly suspect that they had a particular connection close to one of the few remaining industrial producers through which they were diverting these rediculous quantities. It's possibly they even were, in some way, attatched to the remaining producers.

When they were arrested, genuine LSD arrests in the US went vertically down a long way.

Around the same time, people were messing round with RCs, based on the easier to make phenylamine structures and with the capacity to fool those who weren't genuine 60's hippies into believing they had taken acid - long lasting, visual trips means acid to a majority.

I believe it's possible someone is still producing genuine acid, but knowing what I do about the history of it and RCs I am skeptical of anyone claiming to have easy access to it.

I know of two possible alternatives to ergot culturing that can be used to produce it. The first is difficult, the second is orders of magnitude more complex than the original methods of making it - more so than synthetic cocaine, it's complicated enough that'd it'd be an effort for a genuine organic chemist with free access to whatever he liked.


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 20, 2008)

*Boy I remember the clinical acid (25) in the 60's + early 70's..........
Zoom...12 hours of walking through colors and trails....... 
*


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 20, 2008)

Great post peach! Yes people are getting rc's today. there is a chemical chase going on. People are trying to find that next million dollar baby thats not on the hit list. Its kinda crazy when you look at the list of what can be passed off as LSD. I have a feeling that the only form lsd ever came in was liquid. I think this because when it was legal it was always in a liquid form. Then after it got scheduled micro dots, blotter and window pain acid made an appearance to the scene and so did the first reports of RC's being passed off as LSD. Just a theory.

BTW I am going to eat some Hoffman Paper today that I got 6months back and its dosed at 200mics supposedly. Its a wonderful trip just different than the WoW paper I have as well. Oh yeah and Deemster will be smoked durring the peak.


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 20, 2008)

go to rave partys


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2008)

Maaaaan!!!! its been so long I wouldn't know who to phone...

Kinda miss being able to see people for what they are.... The witches and angels.


----------



## rswiscool (Dec 21, 2008)

its so easy to get cid around here its probally not the best going at 5 a hit


----------



## maineiac (Dec 22, 2008)

i agree with you completely on salvia. i have bought it three times, the first two were salvia zone i believe and the second was purple sticky salvia. Salvia zone was far better. the first time i used it was in a moving car.... bad idea. my best experiences have been outside, i live in a very rural area so it's all nice fields and small ponds and forest's so that's a great experience to have with a couple buddies now and then. I just feel that it's far too expensive to do habitually, i only do it a couple times a year TOPS.


----------



## charliecapoe (Dec 22, 2008)

Last time i did lsd it was suppose to be 30 year old acid. 1/2 hit and was higher than ever before...lasted about 10 hours...the time before that was 2 hits blotter sunshine...It does exist


----------



## hemlockstones (Dec 22, 2008)

just got rid of 2x100 sheet cards, actually cut up to be 2x150 (he hooked us up) cut it infront of us off a sheet that must of been 12"x12" or larger, we used the margin of a bill to measure doses, considered mild by most people who eat alot of acid.

all white papes on card stock... been around for a while on the east coast, not sure where it comes from
and RARELY see geltabs...little blue window panes, about twice as potent as the papers...

the times of $1xhit are over apparently, but i sure did give out a lot haha


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

There is an almost steady flow of very very legitimate LSD-25 in my area.. maybe it's your location? Whoever said the LSD synthesis is an easy one is a fuck-tard. It takes a very skilled chemist with a very sanitary and very expensive lab setup along with rather difficult to obtain precursors along with some semi-expensive reagents and such.

Comparing Salvia to LSD? Rediculous, Salvia doesn't hold a candle to LSD. Find a rave or a concert with a lot of hippy/stoner-ish people, you'll get some decent LSD (field test black light, LSD is fluorescent hence it will glow - although some rc's glow also... this is a way to see if it has something on the blotter).

And I have no idea as to the person claiming that amphetamine have lost all the homebrews... every heard of MDMA or Crystal Meth? Maybe even 4-Methyl-Aminorex? That shit is all homebrew, as any half assed chemist with a semi-decent lab can make all of that shit.

I have heard also that they are using LSD-25 clinically for the treatment of migranes and such... so maybe we will see it re-released onto the market in a few years to come once more. 

But yes, it's still around.


----------



## peach (Dec 23, 2008)

shepj said:


> There is an almost steady flow of very very legitimate LSD-25 in my area.. maybe it's your location? Whoever said the LSD synthesis is an easy one is a fuck-tard. It takes a very skilled chemist with a very sanitary and very expensive lab setup along with rather difficult to obtain precursors along with some semi-expensive reagents and such.
> 
> Comparing Salvia to LSD? Rediculous, Salvia doesn't hold a candle to LSD. Find a rave or a concert with a lot of hippy/stoner-ish people, you'll get some decent LSD (field test black light, LSD is fluorescent hence it will glow - although some rc's glow also... this is a way to see if it has something on the blotter).
> 
> ...


 
you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about - i have so many separate issues with what you've said, almost every sentence has something incorrect in it. you're a prime candidate for RCs


----------



## Scuba (Dec 23, 2008)

i live in nor cali and there is NO acid up here, none, zip, for about 3 months now. The instant i hear acid here i snap to who ever said it asking "WHERE!!!" lol


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 23, 2008)

^nor cal should be flooded. I know a guy that has a few WoW tabs available. PM me and I'll give you his email.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

hey what do you guys think of this http://www.lsdinternational.com


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 23, 2008)

^^they are blacklisted on a vendor review board I am listed on. Seem sketchy but if you receive from them please let me know, ok?


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 23, 2008)

man. it took me 2 fuckin years of searching before i found lsd. it was the most random thing ever too. I was runnin my homie his scale cause I was using it to scale out some DMT. There was some hippie with the dude sellin my homie bud and he wanted some of the DMT and I asked him if he could give me something other than money in return...what a great day....


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

ESStlyes said:


> ^^they are blacklisted on a vendor review board I am listed on. Seem sketchy but if you receive from them please let me know, ok?


good to know, and all i need to know, FUCK That shizzle


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 23, 2008)

DMT for LSD. Nice trade.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 24, 2008)

hell ya it is, that hippie got lucky.

That lsdinternational is a huge rip off, it just screams scam to me, or FEDs


----------



## shepj (Dec 24, 2008)

peach said:


> you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about - i have so many separate issues with what you've said, almost every sentence has something incorrect in it. you're a prime candidate for RCs


^ Coming from the person who said amphetamines are "phenylamines" instead of phenethylamines... yeah I have no idea. To broaden that, *a*lpha *m*ethyl *phe*ne*t*hyl*amine*. Fuck off you don't know shit. Learn some chemistry and study up on your drugs then come back to me.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Dec 24, 2008)

ive never been sold acid and gotten research chems ive donw many reesearch chems and a shit load of acid and yeah its getting slightly rarer but everytimne i hve wanted it ike art shows or camping i canm find it and its never been a research chem i wodl know by the way if you havent tried doc yet i highly recomend it mixed with lsd just dont have anything to do for 2 days


----------



## mramtrak67 (Dec 26, 2008)

Frosty The Snowmans goin rampant and they are fkn awesome. 10 bucks fer about 12 hrs of that kinda madness. whew!


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 26, 2008)

ESStlyes said:


> DMT for LSD. Nice trade.


took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 26, 2008)

the path to LSD may very well be started in your back yard staring at a very large patch of morning glories baring seeds. Chromatography as a means of purification of the desired alkaloid will help you get over the largest obstacle in it's production.


----------



## hemlockstones (Dec 26, 2008)

thats not LSD... thats LSA...


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 26, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> the path to LSD may very well be started in your back yard staring at a very large patch of morning glories baring seeds. Chromatography as a means of purification of the desired alkaloid will help you get over the largest obstacle in it's production.


Got a tech for that bill?


----------



## hemlockstones (Dec 26, 2008)

mramtrak67 said:


> Frosty The Snowmans goin rampant and they are fkn awesome. 10 bucks fer about 12 hrs of that kinda madness. whew!


LSD trips dont last 12 hours...


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 26, 2008)

> Got a tech for that bill?


 Google Casey Hardison and LSD synthesis and you should find a synthesis utilizing a widely available coupling reagent. Assuming you can perform chromatography, you should have LSD in very high yields from the LSA.


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> LSD trips dont last 12 hours...


Mine lasted almost 16... 

And btw.. 60 min onset
3-6 hour plateau
3-5 hour coming down
2-5 hour after effect

that is potentially 17 hours assuming you took each hit at the same time... if you were to spread the hits out potentially you could have an even longer trip.


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> thats not LSD... thats LSA...


I guess someone could use LSA as a start point? But I have never heard of it.

*in the synthesis I mean


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 26, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Google Casey Hardison and LSD synthesis and you should find a synthesis utilizing a widely available coupling reagent. Assuming you can perform chromatography, you should have LSD in very high yields from the LSA.


Thats not a tech bill. How bout something simpler, like a link to a tech?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 26, 2008)

> Thats not a tech bill. How bout something simpler, like a link to a tech?


 Oh my bad, I didn't know you wanted the easy tech with the link. Here -> LSD in 2 Days


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Oh my bad, I didn't know you wanted the easy tech with the link. Here -> LSD in 2 Days


LMMFAO! hahahaha


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 26, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Oh my bad, I didn't know you wanted the easy tech with the link. Here -> LSD in 2 Days


Wow that was uncalled for. But I guess its cause you couldn't link that for me bill. I wasnt trying to hurt your ego sorry if you are that frail.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Dec 26, 2008)

Anyone in the midwest? It's dry- BP me w/ email?


----------



## aliasofmike (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in the NE, growing because I'm not connected, so LSD-25 seems so out of reach. I've been messing with what I can get legally (ish) and got some 'acid' from an online vendor. Still have some tabs left of it but pretty damn sure its not acid. I had the real thing, much better sources when I was in college. Honestly though, was just thinking damn wouldn't it be nice.


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 27, 2008)

I know of a online vendor that has real lsd. I tried it and its good. its White on white. I usually shop online for my party favors. Too bad you got fake stuff, what do you think that it was?


----------



## aliasofmike (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, for the longest time I thought I would never find out. It definitely wasn't a DOx unless it was a low enough dose to not last anywhere near the long. I spent a long time trying to research this, but managed to overlook that 2c-i and some of the other 2c drugs could be active ~10mg range, which I understand to be the upper limit on what can be dropped on an average tab (it might have been slightly larger than that).

So my current best guess is 2c-i. I've talked about my experience on another thread, because I am just going for someone recognize some trait and responding 'yeah that seems like 2c-i'. I know its hard to determine something like that, but anything towards an answer is good to me. I'll definitely relate it all again but I don't want to hijack this thread. Mainly, I was sure it wasn't acid because colors were not affected in that very noticeable 'stand-out' way, and I felt a bit more deeply 'messed up', slightly dissociated. My experiences on acid were like I had the clearest thoughts of my life, everything was simple and there to take in. Its a tool I really want to get my hands on again. Do you mind if I PM you or send you a hushmail or something for that source? I don't really know the etiquete yet (it's really a miracle I got acid at all, I generally never got stuff except through my friends, who thankfully were getting to know the right people).

I've got that itch again so I might end up taking some more of those tabs I bought this weekend or next, so we'll see what a third experience brings (the first two were markedly different, half the dose the second time felt wayyy stronger...but the set and setting can explain it). I don't think I'll know for sure until I buy something I KNOW is 2c-i and then I can compare from direct experience. Well even that is a longshot.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 27, 2008)

if i eat lsd im high for about 6 to 7 hrs, yea dude i was able to get sheets just last summer i mean id have to make some calls but i bet i could get some 10 strips easy, i even know some kidswith hits right now that theyd just give me, dude its around check 25 (lsd25) maybe isnt as strong as it used to be, even 3 or 4 summers ago the lsd that was goin around was white on white unperfed, real good swirly acid but not anymore shits getting weaker but its around, people make bibles still homie


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

I have also never heard of using LSA as an analogue for the synthesis of LSD. I'm not going to sit here and check my brain on paper, but I'm reviewing it in my mind, and I don't think that it can be done without wasting a retared amount of energy in the process. If it could, then people would be doing it. Stick about 14 baby hawaiian woodrose seeds in your butt. You will like the trip just as much for 1000's of times less effort.

What Peach said about Ergotamine Tartrate bing hard to culture with any kind of consistency is absolutely true. I have synthesized LSD-25 several times. Both in a well equipped lab, directed by a "real" chemist, and several attempts myself in a moderately equipped lab. We always cultured the precursor ourselves. Almost every time, we failed chromo because there just was not enough ET in our culture to react. We ended up with very small measures of success only after we did 4 separate cultures in 100 petri dishes each. It was very time consuming, and not in any way worth it. Besides that, who among us has 400+ culture dishes in their private lab with the space and atmosphere to store it?


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 27, 2008)

aliasofmike said:


> Well, for the longest time I thought I would never find out. It definitely wasn't a DOx unless it was a low enough dose to not last anywhere near the long. I spent a long time trying to research this, but managed to overlook that 2c-i and some of the other 2c drugs could be active ~10mg range, which I understand to be the upper limit on what can be dropped on an average tab (it might have been slightly larger than that).
> 
> So my current best guess is 2c-i. I've talked about my experience on another thread, because I am just going for someone recognize some trait and responding 'yeah that seems like 2c-i'. I know its hard to determine something like that, but anything towards an answer is good to me. I'll definitely relate it all again but I don't want to hijack this thread. Mainly, I was sure it wasn't acid because colors were not affected in that very noticeable 'stand-out' way, and I felt a bit more deeply 'messed up', slightly dissociated. My experiences on acid were like I had the clearest thoughts of my life, everything was simple and there to take in. Its a tool I really want to get my hands on again. Do you mind if I PM you or send you a hushmail or something for that source? I don't really know the etiquete yet (it's really a miracle I got acid at all, I generally never got stuff except through my friends, who thankfully were getting to know the right people).
> 
> I've got that itch again so I might end up taking some more of those tabs I bought this weekend or next, so we'll see what a third experience brings (the first two were markedly different, half the dose the second time felt wayyy stronger...but the set and setting can explain it). I don't think I'll know for sure until I buy something I KNOW is 2c-i and then I can compare from direct experience. Well even that is a longshot.


styles underscore RC (a) hushmail has plenty of 2c-i in small amounts you can order. I have not tried him yet but he is posted on another board that I am posted on. I only got herbs no chems sorry.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 27, 2008)

> I have also never heard of using LSA as an analogue for the synthesis of LSD. I'm not going to sit here and check my brain on paper, but I'm reviewing it in my mind, and I don't think that it can be done without wasting a retared amount of energy in the process. If it could, then people would be doing it. Stick about 14 baby hawaiian woodrose seeds in your butt. You will like the trip just as much for 1000's of times less effort. What Peach said about Ergotamine Tartrate bing hard to culture with any kind of consistency is absolutely true. I have synthesized LSD-25 several times. Both in a well equipped lab, directed by a "real" chemist, and several attempts myself in a moderately equipped lab. We always cultured the precursor ourselves. Almost every time, we failed chromo because there just was not enough ET in our culture to react. We ended up with very small measures of success only after we did 4 separate cultures in 100 petri dishes each. It was very time consuming, and not in any way worth it. Besides that, who among us has 400+ culture dishes in their private lab with the space and atmosphere to store it?


 Please explain step by the step the process. What reagents did you use to go from E.T to LSD? You say you did this under the direction of another, and excuse me for being rude, but that sounds like complete bullshit, or your a D.E.A agent. And it has been well documented that LSA can be a starting component to LSD. You can take my word for it, or spend 60 seconds researching it on google and you should come up with enough data to convince you.


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> You say you did this under the direction of another, and excuse me for being rude, but that sounds like complete bullshit, or your a D.E.A agent.[\quote]
> 
> There are more options than being full of shit or D.E.A. When in school, I worked closely with a number of U.S.D.A. scientists involved with the engineering of wheat to grow in different kinds of environments, aphid resistance, etc. And yeah, it makes sense that a government run wheat lab would have the access to and the repositories for numerous strains of molds and fungi pertaining to the wheat industry.


----------



## Khemi (Dec 27, 2008)

> And yeah, it makes sense that a government run wheat lab would have the access to and the repositories for numerous strains of molds and fungi pertaining to the wheat industry.


 Would that same government ran wheat lab have the other chemicals necessary to synth LSD though? You did this numerous times at work under direction of your superiors? Im confused. Why would you be producing LSD at a wheat lab?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Dec 27, 2008)

> There are more options than being full of shit or D.E.A. When in school, I worked closely with a number of U.S.D.A. scientists involved with the engineering of wheat to grow in different kinds of environments, aphid resistance, etc. And yeah, it makes sense that a government run wheat lab would have the access to and the repositories for numerous strains of molds and fungi pertaining to the wheat industry.


 What reagents did you use to get from E.T to LSD?


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 27, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> And it has been well documented that LSA can be a starting component to LSD. You can take my word for it, or spend 60 seconds researching it on google and you should come up with enough data to convince you.


Why would anyone take your word for it? you claim you can easily Google it yet when I requested a link you refused to post a link. What is your trip bro? Put up or shut up. I want to SEE the LSA to LSD you keep talking about. Or maybe you know its because it was only in theory and he got arrested before making it efficient.


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

Khemi said:


> Would that same government ran wheat lab have the other chemicals necessary to synth LSD though? You did this numerous times at work under direction of your superiors? Im confused. Why would you be producing LSD at a wheat lab?


Oh no, there was no legal production of LSD going on in that facility. I was also not under the direction of any U.S.D.A. scientist. We did have access to Ergot cultures, and this is how we obtained it.

As for the reagents, we used Potassium Hydroxide, Sulfuric Acid, Phosphorus Oxychloride, Chloroform, Ammonia, Ethanol, Methanol. And yeah, the genetics lab where I worked actually had all of the chemicals that we needed.

I am bored and irritated at this thread. Your abrasiveness is offensive.


----------



## Khemi (Dec 27, 2008)

Your full of shit, thats why my abrasiveness if offensive. I suppose if I went around claiming such things I would be offended when people question me also.


----------



## shepj (Dec 28, 2008)

to lighten the thread up a little bit, whoever gave me +rep saying "I want to suckle your nipples till I get sauce." should just go ahead and send me a friend request! You're a funny motherfucker! hah


----------



## aliasofmike (Dec 29, 2008)

was that me...i don't remember...

Where's the love? I liked this thread!


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 29, 2008)

Buffalo Bill said:


> "It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again."


..........lol


----------



## dannyking (Dec 29, 2008)

I got some acid around 2 years ago called heinricks. Took one. And jesus Christ. For about 7 hours I thought I was inside my own head. waving my arms around and trying to pull my eyelids open when all I needed to do was open my eyes. When I calmed down everything was good for about 4 or 5 hours. Nice colours, trees moving about, sky changing colours etc. But then came the come down. About 12 hours or anxiety, paranoia, 
fear, and madness. At one stage I though I was paralised and couldn't move or talk.
Havent taken it since. But wouldn't mind getting a hold of some milder acid for my eyeballs.


----------



## JoeBananas (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like sumtin other than LSD. Too long of a durration and the 12hrs anxiety leads me to believe its a d-phenethylamine. As in DOI , DOB or DOC which are the most common of the group. Yours sounds more like DOB to me. DOB sucks ass IMHO, its like speed with some psychedelic properties. A huge mind fuck as well as speedy bodyload.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Jan 1, 2009)

ESStlyes said:


> DMT for LSD. Nice trade.


Yeah, I'm in Chicago and recently I can always get LSD but can only find DMT at festivals. I would always trade LSD for DMT


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

shepj said:


> to lighten the thread up a little bit, whoever gave me +rep saying "I want to suckle your nipples till I get sauce." should just go ahead and send me a friend request! You're a funny motherfucker! hah


 That shit is hilarious. Thank you for that.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

dannyking said:


> I got some acid around 2 years ago called heinricks. Took one. And jesus Christ. For about 7 hours I thought I was inside my own head. waving my arms around and trying to pull my eyelids open when all I needed to do was open my eyes. When I calmed down everything was good for about 4 or 5 hours. Nice colours, trees moving about, sky changing colours etc. But then came the come down. About 12 hours or anxiety, paranoia,
> fear, and madness. At one stage I though I was paralised and couldn't move or talk.
> Havent taken it since. But wouldn't mind getting a hold of some milder acid for my eyeballs.


No shit, ya it seems to trigger your insecurities, like your sence of life or death if shit slides down hill. But i never got the anxiety paranoia bit, shit just made me feel good for days on end, sounds like something id get frome coke or meth.ya, life is short, W/e


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 3, 2009)

I was nervous the first time. I could feel 'something' but whenever I concentrated on it it eluded me. It was sort of just winding up. I jammed with my friend for a while, and afterwards it was like I had been asleep or in a trance, and when I woke up I was 'high' on 'cid. After that everything was peaceful, immediately present, and consciously appreciated. It was like one long deep inhale of a scent you really love, then an exhale with no regret or apprehension. 

Okay maybe it was more than one breath.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 3, 2009)

when i ate a bunch of acid in college i always noticed for a few days afterward i would get higher from smaller amounts of weed.... almost feel like i was coming up on cid again but wouldnt trip.. anyone else experience this?


----------



## st34lth (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree that it definitely still exists, but I have also been disappointed by liquid "cid" that pretty much got me nothing. When i got blotter I was much more impressed and had a wonderful 12 hour trip off of one hit. Also, a friend of mine accidentally made a 4 hour drive while tripping and continuing to dose from a bottle that she thought was eyedrops, but was actually liquid acid that she had accidentally picked up at a friends apartment (crazy story I know). She hadn't done any hallucinogens before and I guess was too blown to think of pulling over, lol. I don't think i've ever tripped this hard so it was hard for me to believe, but the way she described it to me was that she didn't remember having seen the road at all, only the constant visuals that she was getting in her mind. I guess a town full of old hippies is the place to find strong cid  .


hemlock - I know what you mean. I only felt this way for maybe 12-18 hours after the trip (maybe 3 or so after shrooms), but I would never be able to really feel stoned with any sort of body high. Smoking would always just bring back that heady tripping buzz without visuals or intense tripping feelings.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. LSD blocks my ability to sense all other intoxicants, I can't seem to get drunk, nor do I feel anything from weed etc...


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 3, 2009)

st34lth said:


> ... a friend of mine accidentally made a 4 hour drive while tripping and continuing to dose from a bottle that she thought was eyedrops, but was actually liquid acid that she had accidentally picked up at a friends apartment (crazy story I know). She hadn't done any hallucinogens before and I guess was too blown to think of pulling over, lol. I don't think i've ever tripped this hard so it was hard for me to believe..........


Ummm....yeah, hard to believe. accidentally picked up huh? And it didn't sting the fuck out of her eyes? Sounds fishy to me. I'm not calling you a liar, just her.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2009)

Hye, I drove on my first trip.... not far, but it freaked my beans out... there were these lights everywhere, like people were lighting the way with bonfires. (even left my car's lights on becasue it was so bright - flat battery). Chevron signs grew and shrunk as I drove and at times I could not remember driving... its just suddenly finding yourslef with the wheel in the hand... and heart in throat...

I had no Idea what acid was before I took it... got it from a german temp worker... decided to eat it and drive to the ladies bar. Only stayed till my first world sized halucination... then I knew I had to bail quickly.


----------



## shepj (Jan 3, 2009)

ANC said:


> I agree. LSD blocks my ability to sense all other intoxicants, I can't seem to get drunk, nor do I feel anything from weed etc...


so pretty much you're fucked when you're having a bad trip? What if you were to smoke or take xanax/valium/ativan/etc beforehand, do you think they would be more distinct?


----------



## shepj (Jan 3, 2009)

st34lth said:


> Also, a friend of mine accidentally made a 4 hour drive while tripping and continuing to dose from a bottle that she thought was eyedrops, but was actually liquid acid that she had accidentally picked up at a friends apartment (crazy story I know). She hadn't done any hallucinogens before and I guess was too blown to think of pulling over, lol.


Does anyone recognize that smell? I do, it's called eau de bullshit.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, you are unlikelyto have a bad trip, per se, just bad moments/periods... no good trips on A without a good mindfuck thrown in.

Personaly I also don't see someone driving on their acid peak...


----------



## st34lth (Jan 4, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Ummm....yeah, hard to believe. accidentally picked up huh? And it didn't sting the fuck out of her eyes? Sounds fishy to me. I'm not calling you a liar, just her.


I'm pretty sure through the eyes is a known way of being able to take diluted lsd25. It can be absorbed through the skin (thats how Hoffman tripped at first), so eyes would be even easier and its not a strong enough "acid" to actually burn anything (you do put it in ur mouth for like 20 min after all). I know it was accidental because I was with her when she was coming up and said she felt weird but didn't know why.


----------



## massmurda420 (Jan 4, 2009)

rswiscool said:


> its so easy to get cid around here its probally not the best going at 5 a hit


 like 2 yrs ago it was around and it was 9 and hit and was bunk


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 4, 2009)

Acid is still very easily gotten in the UK.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 4, 2009)

st34lth said:


> I'm pretty sure through the eyes is a known way of being able to take diluted lsd25. It can be absorbed through the skin (thats how Hoffman tripped at first), so eyes would be even easier and its not a strong enough "acid" to actually burn anything (you do put it in ur mouth for like 20 min after all). I know it was accidental because I was with her when she was coming up and said she felt weird but didn't know why.


LSD xtal is dissolved into a liquid mixture consisting of %70/%30 Alcohol/dh2o. So yes it would burn your eyes. And they say he 'absorbed' it but in legend, he tasted it off his finger because he didnt think it would be too active at the level spilled on his finger.


----------



## shepj (Jan 4, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> LSD xtal is dissolved into a liquid mixture consisting of %70/%30 Alcohol/dh2o. So yes it would burn your eyes. And they say he 'absorbed' it but in legend, he tasted it off his finger because he didnt think it would be too active at the level spilled on his finger.


yeah alcohol isn't the most pleasant thing to have in your eyes.. that and when dhoh oxidizes it becomes acidic.


----------



## st34lth (Jan 6, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> LSD xtal is dissolved into a liquid mixture consisting of %70/%30 Alcohol/dh2o. So yes it would burn your eyes. And they say he 'absorbed' it but in legend, he tasted it off his finger because he didnt think it would be too active at the level spilled on his finger.


I know that he took it intentionally on "Bicyle Day", but the first time Hoffman felt effects wasn't it an accident? He didn't attribute the effects he felt the first time to the LSD until afterwards. I'm not that familiar with the chemistry of it, but it doesn't seem that unreasonable that it could prepared in such a solution that dosing through the eyes would be only mildly uncomfortable.

Not particularly confident in the sources that turned up through google, but most people warn against this ocular administration due to the fact that most lsd these days is impure, not because of the drug itself.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2009)

st34lth said:


> I know that he took it intentionally on "Bicyle Day", but the first time Hoffman felt effects wasn't it an accident? He didn't attribute the effects he felt the first time to the LSD until afterwards. I'm not that familiar with the chemistry of it, but it doesn't seem that unreasonable that it could prepared in such a solution that dosing through the eyes would be only mildly uncomfortable.
> 
> Not particularly confident in the sources that turned up through google, but most people warn against this ocular administration due to the fact that most lsd these days is impure, not because of the drug itself.


 myself and 2 or 3 mates places blotters on an eye when we were 16 or 17 and had no ill effects. Just a mental trip! Triple shields if I remember rightly!


----------



## shepj (Jan 7, 2009)

"bicycle day"... was bullshit. 

"I perceived an uninterrupted stream of fantastic pictures, extraordinary shapes with intense, kaleidoscopic play of colors. After some two hours this condition faded away." (Hofmann, 1983).

Sorry guys, LSD trips don't last two hours


----------



## peach (Jan 7, 2009)

shepj said:


> "bicycle day"... was bullshit.
> 
> "I perceived an uninterrupted stream of fantastic pictures, extraordinary shapes with intense, kaleidoscopic play of colors. After some two hours this condition faded away." (Hofmann, 1983).
> 
> Sorry guys, LSD trips don't last two hours


That's his journal entry from a few days before when he absorbed some unknown amount through an unknown pathway - not when he'd taken 250 ug.


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2009)

Hah but it does correspond to the highly "visual" stage around the peak of a good trip... build up... mental.. peak... visual+ deranged, coast mental + residual visuals.

I'm pretty prone to throwing up from takeing anything I shouldn't... got a special mouth for those...


----------



## Lizard.King (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmm finding acid is easy as gettin on the phone for me haha I don't know if its LSD 25(someone should tell me how to pick it out even tho there prolly isnt any) what I do know is you take it and your minds gate swings wide open. Canada day I believe I ingested sunshine oooooooooo god it was great
the first time I got acid it was....simply magical Ive been remarketing it pickin up quite the pretty penny


----------



## shepj (Jan 7, 2009)

Lizard.King said:


> Hmmm finding acid is easy as gettin on the phone for me haha I don't know if its LSD 25(someone should tell me how to pick it out even tho there prolly isnt any) what I do know is you take it and your minds gate swings wide open. Canada day I believe I ingested sunshine oooooooooo god it was great
> the first time I got acid it was....simply magical Ive been remarketing it pickin up quite the pretty penny


LSD is fluourescent, hence it will glow under a black light (Although, there are other substances that glow, but it's better than nothing). If it doesn't glow, it's not acid.


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 8, 2009)

Lizard.King said:


> Hmmm finding acid is easy as gettin on the phone for me haha I don't know if its LSD 25(someone should tell me how to pick it out even tho there prolly isnt any) what I do know is you take it and your minds gate swings wide open. Canada day I believe I ingested sunshine oooooooooo god it was great
> the first time I got acid it was....simply magical Ive been remarketing it pickin up quite the pretty penny



I need to get a new phone....


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2009)

aliasofmike said:


> I need to get a new phone....


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 26, 2009)

ESStlyes said:


> ^nor cal should be flooded. I know a guy that has a few WoW tabs available. PM me and I'll give you his email.


PEICE OF SHIT SCAMMER! RIP OFFFFF! LIAR!!!




*BEWARE BEWARE BEWARE *For all of you interested in LSD *BEWARE *of a person on here that goes by the name of *STYLES. FUCKING Scammer, Rip off BITCH*


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> PEICE OF SHIT SCAMMER! RIP OFFFFF! LIAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I have received from him many times now and all of his stuff is pretty damn good. What happened? Why do you say he is a scammer?


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 26, 2009)

BeWaRe of ESStyles! Scammer RIP off peice of SHIT

Thanks for the negative reply by the way.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> BeWaRe of ESStyles! Scammer RIP off peice of SHIT
> 
> Thanks for the negative reply by the way.


You still have not said what happened, I think you are a liar.

You are welcome BTW, your post is uncalled for.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh why would i lie about getting ripped off? to get love? hmm i hope im more mature than that. I hope im more SANE than that. I think for you to come at me like that you might be STYLES

What happend? fucking nothing, thats the problem.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ahh why would i lie about getting ripped off? to get love? hmm i hope im more mature than that. I hope im more SANE than that. I think for you to come at me like that you might be STYLES
> 
> What happend? fucking nothing, thats the problem.


.....ok that tells me nothing except you like to make ridiculous accusations.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 26, 2009)

so i read your post that got closed....
so he sent you free hits of AWESOME LSD....
.....
thats more than i would of expected

but i wouldnt of sent some jackass with a Gmail acount $ anyway....


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL I knew you were a reverse scammer!!!!!!!


----------



## shepj (Jan 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ahh why would i lie about getting ripped off? to get love? hmm i hope im more mature than that. I hope im more SANE than that. I think for you to come at me like that you might be STYLES
> 
> What happend? fucking nothing, thats the problem.


I've heard a lot of good shit about him... And your lack of information leads me to believe that you're full of shit. IMHO.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 27, 2009)

Heres the facts. the last message i left him was sending the TEST question and answer and then a spontaneous second message telling him to keep me posted. He took 15 some days and after numerous messages didnt leave one word. Finaly after calling him a little bitch he responded. MY BAD, but what was i to think? 15 days? You have your 40 bucks plus 10 for the transfer into to something, and someone and your just chilling idle for 15 days... 2 weeks... Anyways ITS ALL IN THE CLEAR

*Styles is STRAIGHT, Just needs more communication*


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 27, 2009)

My badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy badMy bad


----------



## shepj (Jan 27, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Heres the facts. the last message i left him was sending the TEST question and answer and then a spontaneous second message telling him to keep me posted. He took 15 some days and after numerous messages didnt leave one word. Finaly after calling him a little bitch he responded. MY BAD, but what was i to think? 15 days? You have your 40 bucks plus 10 for the transfer into to something, and someone and your just chilling idle for 15 days... 2 weeks... Anyways ITS ALL IN THE CLEAR
> 
> *Styles is STRAIGHT, Just needs more communication*


Not to be an ass.. but in this kind of industry, the suppliers can afford to work at their leisure (not saying I agree with this, but it's true). Unfortunately for the rest of us, we just need to have the patience for it to come through.. Glad it is working out/worked out for you.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> Not to be an ass.. but in this kind of industry, the suppliers can afford to work at their leisure (not saying I agree with this, but it's true). Unfortunately for the rest of us, we just need to have the patience for it to come through.. Glad it is working out/worked out for you.


I have an order that I paid for at the end of aug 08' for somthing real special. I am still waiting for the company to ship out my order. I have faith in them and am patient because its going to be so rad when I get my order. Its a very well known source so I have no worries. BTW My order was $950.

Micro, I am sorry If I jumped your shit so aggressively. I have been in the chem scene for a while now and seen alot of fuckt up games played by people on both sides of the ordering process. There are people that will make an order and say they never got it to get sumthing for nothing. I am not saying thats what you are doing, but I am explaining why I reacted towards you the way that I did.

on the flip side some vendors set you up with the small to get you big, I myself have fallen victim to this. two times different set-ups. Although experience helps. Sometimes you have to take a spill to know what will cause you to crash. Hopefully you wont get taken for 3k or 1k yours + 1k your friends. Loosing my friends money was worse than when I lost 3k of my own, I felt so horrible.


----------



## shepj (Jan 27, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I have an order that I paid for at the end of aug 08' for somthing real special. I am still waiting for the company to ship out my order. I have faith in them and am patient because its going to be so rad when I get my order. Its a very well known source so I have no worries. BTW My order was $950.


It has to be very rare to wait this long.. but seriously.. patience is a virtue in this game.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 27, 2009)

some chemicals have stability issues and some countries have a lot of holidays. Makes it difficult to get an instable compound.


----------



## aliasofmike (Jan 27, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Loosing my friends money was worse than when I lost 3k of my own, I felt so horrible.


straight evidence you're a good man

glad balance has been restored to the Force.


----------



## tthe420man (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry to bump, especially with my first post but I have been a lurker on this forum for quite some time. I was also looking to inquire about some doses and wanted to to pm styles but I cant for the life of me find out how to PM on these forums. As you can see I created a name and everything but I guess I am somewhat retarded and lacking that extra mental capacity since my area has gone dry. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 19, 2009)

tthe420man said:


> sorry to bump, especially with my first post but I have been a lurker on this forum for quite some time. I was also looking to inquire about some doses and wanted to to pm styles but I cant for the life of me find out how to PM on these forums. As you can see I created a name and everything but I guess I am somewhat retarded and lacking that extra mental capacity since my area has gone dry. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


The person you are looking for got banned for RIU for helping out a member (look up a few posts) get some of what you want. Kinda shitty if you ask me.


----------



## aliasofmike (Feb 20, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> The person you are looking for got banned for RIU for helping out a member (look up a few posts) get some of what you want. Kinda shitty if you ask me.


this is sad news for us all...but mostly i mean it is sad news for me.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 21, 2009)

I gave one of my vendors to ozonerider and the he talked shit to him and now I cannot use that vendor anymore. So I dont give up my good vendor info anymore.


----------



## aliasofmike (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah don't get me wrong, I understand the need for the strict protocol. seemingly its for the best judging by what happened with mistermicro...

for the record, i am trustworthy and everyone should tell me everything valuable.

I also accept cash and check.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 22, 2009)

aliasofmike said:


> yeah don't get me wrong, I understand the need for the strict protocol. seemingly its for the best judging by what happened with mistermicro...
> 
> for the record, i am trustworthy and everyone should tell me everything valuable.
> 
> I also accept cash and check.



Well I dont need a vendor now that a friend came to town with paperwork. I got 300 stamps. Yeah!!!!


----------



## aliasofmike (Feb 22, 2009)

heh try not to take them all at once 

grats.


----------



## shepj (Feb 22, 2009)

that would be retarded lol.. I know someone who took 2.5 drops (each drop equivalent ~10 strip).. I thought that was pretty hardcore.


----------



## aliasofmike (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah i'm a fan of smaller doses currently. I've gone far enough out there to recognize the benefits, but also how important it is for me to be really present and aware (in control?) during the experience. its better to give things up out of yourself instead of sort of being forced by some nature process. or maybe its just fear.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 22, 2009)

Do not worry guys I am very experienced. I used to say ten hit minimun if you wanna fry with me and I would eat acid for a few days until I am too tired and fall asleep still trippin balls. Wake up to rainbow tracers still felling a bit tired until you drink a lil coffee. 

BTW new years I ate about ~15 hits of sum 200mic doses. It was bad ass, I saw ribboned flower of life overlays in every dark place. That was hoffman, what I got now is Needlepoint.

I was told not to take more than 5-6 hits the first time trying this dose. I'll probably start off testing just one.


----------



## shepj (Feb 22, 2009)

goddamn.. I took 3 hits and was seein crazy shit lol.


----------



## aliasofmike (Feb 22, 2009)

poppem like candy

I've only done acid twice. The second time was too weak, the first time was fucking perfect (real cramped though). my acid trip is sort of a beautiful exception, everything I perceived during the trip was seamlessly/continuously integrated with the everyday self. It felt remarkably straightforward, and I still feel I can go back there.

But then again...I _really_ want to go _back there._

Have you heard of the book Center of the Cyclone by john c. lilly?


----------



## jakefu (Feb 22, 2009)

im out here in norcal and acids as easy to find as weed sometimes its strong sometimes it not


----------



## guest420 (Feb 23, 2009)

back in 2000 my friend did double blotter, he said it look like acid on cardboard. he tripped hard for hours we all baby sat him. he tried to play cards but couldnt' stop laughing at the design on the back of them.


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey what is DMT running for noadays in the states?


----------



## Kalcu (Mar 6, 2009)

CaRNiFReeK said:


> I have also never heard of using LSA as an analogue for the synthesis of LSD. I'm not going to sit here and check my brain on paper, but I'm reviewing it in my mind, and I don't think that it can be done without wasting a retared amount of energy in the process. If it could, then people would be doing it. Stick about 14 baby hawaiian woodrose seeds in your butt. You will like the trip just as much for 1000's of times less effort.
> 
> What Peach said about Ergotamine Tartrate bing hard to culture with any kind of consistency is absolutely true. I have synthesized LSD-25 several times. Both in a well equipped lab, directed by a "real" chemist, and several attempts myself in a moderately equipped lab. We always cultured the precursor ourselves. Almost every time, we failed chromo because there just was not enough ET in our culture to react. We ended up with very small measures of success only after we did 4 separate cultures in 100 petri dishes each. It was very time consuming, and not in any way worth it. Besides that, who among us has 400+ culture dishes in their private lab with the space and atmosphere to store it?


Wow, surprised that someone working with chemist would try that much culture work in petri dishes. I've read and I believe that larger containers, up to as many gallons as you want work with sterile air exchange. I'm going to keep my eyes open for infected grasses. It's the reagents that are pretty much impossible for me to get and dangerous to synth. A Chromotagraphy column is easy enough, but the making or finding of reagants is not.

I checked out that LSD international, thought at first that was just some very expensive blotter prints. Then I read what they put on it, and well; I thought that is still darn expensive. $140 for a ten strip, wow......sheets cost lest than that when I first ran into some.

I've eat'n some about two years ago, no that was a year ago. Same stuff, I think it comes from a University area. It's always white blotter, if it comes through one dude it sucks.......he seems to think he needs to play with it and carry it around just thinking about it and fingering it all up before gifting it.......but a girl in that cirlce took really nice care of a strip that she gave me...........but nothing other than that.

I think if people put their heads together much more would be possible. Educated chemist are not always practicle and well people that can reason well don't always understand the principles involved.


----------



## 420Blunt's (Mar 7, 2009)

yea i did it about 6 months ago, a year before that, and a year before that. i know Orlando always has it and Tampa can get it too


----------



## paradiddle (Mar 11, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Hey what is DMT running for noadays in the states?


$120g-$200g...depends on if it is extracted or synthesized. Do it yourself and its $190 for 10gs

LSD is plentiful in my parts. It seems if I put a little up for sale then all the sudden there is new stamps floating all over town for cheaper lol. Funny how I have lived in town here for 15 yrs knowing every source in a 100mi raduis and have never seen it. people are funny...


----------



## paradiddle (Mar 14, 2009)

ESStlyes said:


> BTW I am going to eat some Hoffman Paper today that I got 6months back and its dosed at 200mics supposedly. Its a wonderful trip just different than the WoW paper I have as well. Oh yeah and Deemster will be smoked durring the peak.


I am eating some hoffman's to celebrate spring break. I have some 1 sided, and some 2 sided with 1906-2006 on them. And of course the dimitri will be on the peak...I LIKE YOUR STYLE!


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 16, 2009)

paradiddle said:


> $120g-$200g...depends on if it is extracted or synthesized. Do it yourself and its $190 for 10gs
> 
> LSD is plentiful in my parts. It seems if I put a little up for sale then all the sudden there is new stamps floating all over town for cheaper lol. Funny how I have lived in town here for 15 yrs knowing every source in a 100mi raduis and have never seen it. people are funny...


Ace thanks brother. Where are you at? Becaus i recently heard that dude was getting it from 200-400.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ace thanks brother. Where are you at? Becaus i recently heard that dude was getting it from 200-400.


It varies man.. I can get DMT (synthesized) for $200 a gram, I can run the extraction probably a bit cheaper than that for 10 grams.. but since it is not existant on the street here, it would probably run $400+


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> It varies man.. I can get DMT (synthesized) for $200 a gram, I can run the extraction probably a bit cheaper than that for 10 grams.. but since it is not existant on the street here, it would probably run $400+


I just got 5gs of the deeemsters......$130/g was my cost. Mandalas and sitars man.


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I just got 5gs of the deeemsters......$130/g was my cost. Mandalas and sitars man.


damn.. good price man. How's the quality?


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> damn.. good price man. How's the quality?



I only buy lab grade 98%.


----------



## eatsleepjdm (Mar 17, 2009)

All over c-land


----------



## funkmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

peach said:


> you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about - i have so many separate issues with what you've said, almost every sentence has something incorrect in it. you're a prime candidate for RCs


Unfortunately for you I agree with peach also. I have a limited knowledge however I am slowly ascending the ranking system! This is my first post none of you have any idea who I am. However peach I said that you referred me to this site because I liked your post about sandoz soooo much! Wonderful words my friend wonderful I have not seen so much knowledge in a while!
In my humble opinion I have only seen anything close to 25 2 times both were from the fam. It is becoming increasingly hard to find a true source of it. However from what I hear there is something brewing on the horizon. Lets all bow our heads and pray to the gods for it 
Peach Im adding you as a friend if your still active here.


----------



## aliasofmike (Mar 17, 2009)

/willtobe

for now its hbwr for me...i'd say  but its still


----------



## blu3m4n (Mar 18, 2009)

man wtf. I'm in nor cal, and have a main connect in the city for booms, and L but he doesn't know many peeps with cid. It's hella hard to find cid up here in the valley. Last time I got cid was in golden gate park < bad idea, but ended up lucky. I ended up taking a half a blot and it was really fucked up, like I had next to no visuals just like a headhigh of a bad shroom trip, constant loop with no visuals for 12 hours. Scared the hell out of me thought I was gonna be in permacrazy land.


----------



## shepj (Mar 18, 2009)

blu3m4n said:


> man wtf. I'm in nor cal, and have a main connect in the city for booms, and L but he doesn't know many peeps with cid. It's hella hard to find cid up here in the valley. Last time I got cid was in golden gate park < bad idea, but ended up lucky. I ended up taking a half a blot and it was really fucked up, like I had next to no visuals just like a headhigh of a bad shroom trip, constant loop with no visuals for 12 hours. Scared the hell out of me thought I was gonna be in permacrazy land.


"I'm in nor cal, and have a main connect in the city for booms, and L"

"but he doesn't know many peeps with cid"

L is cid man.. I do not understand.


----------



## funkmaster (Mar 18, 2009)

shepj said:


> "I'm in nor cal, and have a main connect in the city for booms, and L"
> 
> "but he doesn't know many peeps with cid"
> 
> L is cid man.. I do not understand.


fer real...


----------



## blu3m4n (Mar 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> "I'm in nor cal, and have a main connect in the city for booms, and L"
> 
> "but he doesn't know many peeps with cid"
> 
> L is cid man.. I do not understand.


I was pretty baked when I wrote that, sorry lol. I know L and cid are the same thing I just switched between slangs for god knows what reason. I also meant he always says he can get it, but for a price, the price is 4 a sheet. But all SWIMs friends say that's ridiculous because they used to have hippy friends who used to give them strong ass vials for 50 bucks and sheets for a quarter of what the guy is asking SWIM. SWIM needs a new guy, the connect is a very shady connect although he has great molly, and boomers he just prices like a 100% middleman and will short or use bunk shit sometimes so he can make that extra $$ like 1/5 hits is weak or does nothing.


----------



## style (Mar 19, 2009)

blu3m4n said:


> I was pretty baked when I wrote that, sorry lol. I know L and cid are the same thing I just switched between slangs for god knows what reason. I also meant he always says he can get it, but for a price, the price is 4 a sheet. But all SWIMs friends say that's ridiculous because they used to have hippy friends who used to give them strong ass vials for 50 bucks and sheets for a quarter of what the guy is asking SWIM. SWIM needs a new guy, the connect is a very shady connect although he has great molly, and boomers he just prices like a 100% middleman and will short or use bunk shit sometimes so he can make that extra $$ like 1/5 hits is weak or does nothing.


That sounds hella sketch. 

My L connect never shorts me. It comforting to know that he cares about the people that he doses up.


----------



## funkmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotta care about the peeps mate

Lucy is a sacrament


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2009)

blu3m4n said:


> I was pretty baked when I wrote that, sorry lol. I know L and cid are the same thing I just switched between slangs for god knows what reason. I also meant he always says he can get it, but for a price, the price is 4 a sheet. But all SWIMs friends say that's ridiculous because they used to have hippy friends who used to give them strong ass vials for 50 bucks and sheets for a quarter of what the guy is asking SWIM. SWIM needs a new guy, the connect is a very shady connect although he has great molly, and boomers he just prices like a 100% middleman and will short or use bunk shit sometimes so he can make that extra $$ like 1/5 hits is weak or does nothing.


anyone else think this sounds like bullshit, a vial of LS-motherfucking-D for $50? I hope that vial is very very very small, like a ten strips worth, because if it's more than that you can probably assure yourself it's not LSD.

No need for SWIM btw, doesn't do shit protecting you.


----------



## blu3m4n (Mar 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> anyone else think this sounds like bullshit, a vial of LS-motherfucking-D for $50? I hope that vial is very very very small, like a ten strips worth, because if it's more than that you can probably assure yourself it's not LSD.
> 
> No need for SWIM btw, doesn't do shit protecting you.


Yeah, they were very courteous it isn't the guy that told me that wouldn't bullshit me about it. At most it was diluted a few times but still pretty good deal.

I'm not gonna incriminate the things I write, over arrogance and carelessness. Be that as your opinion I have mine.

I live in the top horrible city in the U.S. according to forbes, bud and pills flow like water from the sky here but no REAL psychedelics are here it fucking sucks.


----------



## aliasofmike (Mar 19, 2009)

as i understand these things..it would have to be diluted much much more than a few times, just to be honest.

i'm curious about this forbes report. my city must have it anyway but I just don't kanow the right perpeople


----------



## blu3m4n (Mar 19, 2009)

Well from what I was told back about 4 years ago they would get visine bottles full of lucy for 20-50 bucks like legitly and get handfulls of boomers for free. That's some nice ass hippies. He said he doesn't know what happened to them they just disappeared, and that's all I know. I didn't even start smoking bud till I was a senior in highschool which was about 2 years ago lol, so I missed out on that whole thing.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 20, 2009)

blu3m4n said:


> Well from what I was told back about 4 years ago they would get visine bottles full of lucy for 20-50 bucks like legitly and get handfulls of boomers for free. That's some nice ass hippies. He said he doesn't know what happened to them they just disappeared, and that's all I know. I didn't even start smoking bud till I was a senior in highschool which was about 2 years ago lol, so I missed out on that whole thing.


I believe you. But not out of the kindness of my heart, but because I have got them for almost as cheep a few years back as well. Absolute truth. LSD was real cheep in my parts for a long time.


----------



## Madhadda (Mar 21, 2009)

Tizzle312 said:


> oh it does exist but yeah its about the hardest drug to find
> i would say somewhere in Cali
> i dont know why this happened but its just not around anymore



ive been looking for lucy forEVERR..

norcal is dry...


----------



## smokemdown (Mar 22, 2009)

Around here it's a phone call away.. I may have to wait a day or two but it's around.. I'm sure it's not a RC or anything else for that matter.. We used to buy it in liquid but it was too hard to dose correctly.. We tend to get the amber colored jellies.. The paper is good too tho.. All running at about 10 a hit/50-70 a strip..


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 1, 2009)

ive eaten lots of lsd in and around lots of music festivals, go to music festivals, there is actually quite a bit of good acid around


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 1, 2009)

...can still get bibles in the appalachian mountains....look around in the college towns


----------



## kayabear (Apr 14, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> ...can still get bibles in the appalachian mountains....look around in the college towns


true, last year there there was many types to be sampled, some better than others. the best was by far the white... felt the purest of any I have done, but there was also some phenom dead shit floating about. geltabs too but they were speedy.

L.S.D.
Life's So Dank


----------



## Scuba (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya dude norcal is so dry, i've been looking for sheets for months and haven't found anybody with them.


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 14, 2009)

freqazoidiac said:


> I haven't seen LSD in these parts for about 10 years...it was getting rare then, was easy to find early 90's late 80's.
> 
> There has been an approval to use LSD in a study..so they must have produced some, or have they just taken it off the shelf?
> 
> ...


Theres a fair bit of it going around over here in ireland the last year or so, mostly ones with the rolling stones logo on them and a few hoffmans. the hoffmans were ment to be the real deal, a few people went a bit nuts on them lol


----------



## MisterMicro (Apr 15, 2009)

Whats up brothers, hey any of you talking to Styles? Or did he disapear... Hmmm...


----------



## aliasofmike (Apr 15, 2009)

i believe he got kicked because of the 'incident'


----------



## MisterMicro (Apr 15, 2009)

ya... I mean like email wise... for those of you who are 'customers'


----------



## freqazoidiac (Apr 29, 2009)

I see I'm not the only one who is a fan of the psychedelic moods.

I haven't read back to all the posts, but I"m concerned, I see someone has been
kicked off of here because of this thread..or is it deeper than that? The point of my post was to discuss the availability, not Specific sources! 
I know the implications of this LSD beast..and they are heavy! 

DO NOT DISCUSS WHERE THIS CAN BE FOUND LITERALLY, SPEAK IN HUSHED TONES ! 

The battle drum has sounded on Gaia, and we have to keep the spirits safe, and this takes being very careful about how we talk about these things in an open forum such as this. 

Cool to see the reports around the world.. Ireland has some with Stones logo! Cool, I wonder if some has been leaking from Hoffman's ol' lab? 

Anyone have specifics on what or who is currently LICENSED to study LSD?
I know I mentioned this in the opening post in the thread, but I forgot the specific source! I think it may be a spot West Canada. A similar sounding last name, HOFFER, Abram Hoffer to be exact , is an important cog in the history of LSD in Canada. He's still alive, out on Vancouver Island. I would not be surprised people around him are carrying on the studies.. even though he just retired. He has some fabulous books on orthomolecular medicine. On the same level as Linus Pauling! 

My personal experience with LSD has been slim, but very fruitful. Took it about 8 times over a 5 year period and never a bum trip. Sometimes mild, sometimes heavy, it never took more than 2 hits of probably a relatively low dose compared to some of those classic formulations out of Cali late 60's. (ie. bear's stuff)

Let's not get anyone in trouble here, I guess the best bet is to focus on the beautiful mushroom. It's sometimes exactly like LSD, and sometimes more important, I feel, with connecting directly to the earth.As Paul Stamets has been preaching, the mycelial networks are the first INTERNET.. the NATURAL superhighway to superconsciousness!!! And if you grow you own, and learn how to propagate from spores, you will be SAFE. Psilocybe + Herb = everlasting knowledge and bliss !


----------



## freqazoidiac (Apr 29, 2009)

it's well known LSA is similar, but I have not ONCE come across any literature on how to adapt it to create the LSD-25 molecule structure. Is this theory?


----------



## shepj (Apr 29, 2009)

freqazoidiac said:


> it's well known LSA is similar, but I have not ONCE come across any literature on how to adapt it to create the LSD-25 molecule structure. Is this theory?


are you proposing LSD via LSA? I suppose it's possible, would be a million times more difficult.

ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid

DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine

lysergic acid + diethylamine + peptitde couple reagent -> LSD-25


----------



## InterstellarOverdrive (Apr 30, 2009)

shrooms are awesome too man


----------



## style (Apr 30, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Whats up brothers, hey any of you talking to Styles? Or did he disapear... Hmmm...


What bitch? 
You are a pain in the arse. Just fuck off and quit trying to bug me with your bullshit.


----------



## Scarrell (Apr 30, 2009)

paradiddle said:


> I am eating some hoffman's to celebrate spring break. I have some 1 sided, and some 2 sided with 1906-2006 on them. And of course the dimitri will be on the peak...I LIKE YOUR STYLE!




i have the same doses atm, mine have the "tribal stamp" on the back. these are 175m.d. this time.. range from 150m.d. - 250m.d. very clean trip! i also visit music festivals around my area(i.e. my cavefest thread), should be up around STL in August at UGS. so if you are around my area then you arent "dry", you just arent in this circle so to speak

new bedsheets a couple times a month.. although waiting is part of the game.. my girl Lucy loves other girls too, like mary..they'd love to meet up. msg me.


----------



## MisterMicro (May 1, 2009)

style said:


> What bitch?
> You are a pain in the arse. Just fuck off and quit trying to bug me with your bullshit.


There you are STYLES. Why because im curious about the price of the DMT your selling on this site because it was 200 for a gram. I mean comeon if you didnt know what DMT is all about than your going to be suprised with that.

Everyone Be careful all with this supposed ACID Style is selling, its DOC, a chemicle that caries the and it will make you a bit loopy at high doses. Its scientific name is 4-Chloro-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine, i dont fuck with that shit anymore, i was starting to get looped


----------



## style (May 1, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> There you are STYLES. Why because im curious about the price of the DMT your selling on this site because it was 200 for a gram. I mean comeon if you didnt know what DMT is all about than your going to be suprised with that.
> 
> Everyone Be careful all with this supposed ACID Style is selling, its DOC, a chemicle that caries the and it will make you a bit loopy at high doses. Its scientific name is 4-Chloro-2,5-dimethoxyamphetamine, i dont fuck with that shit anymore, i was starting to get looped


I don't sell drugs.

I had a dream a while back that a dumbshit with the same name as you Bought some DOC I had put into alcohol solution and was dropping onto sweetarts. I told him it was DOC but he kept calling it acid, the best acid he ever had I believe he said. Yes he was a fucking tard so I ignored him and now hes talking shit.... 

but that was just a dream because I dont do anything illegal, ever.


----------



## shepj (May 2, 2009)

MisterMicro, your post is not appropriate, you sound like a snitch.

Styles is correct, it was DOC in a vial, you're just an idiot.


----------



## freqazoidiac (May 10, 2009)

This LSD thing is an elusive beast, and obviously has pushed many people's buttons, in many different ways! Such an interesting tool.

I peruse a website at times, called neuro soup, and it has sometimes informative commentary on psychedelics. It's hosted by this chick I think named Kathy, and she has direct past experience with some people who developed the largest scale manufacture of LSD in the USA in the 1990's. 

In talking about the case (it has been tried in court) She's been capitalizing in half ratting,, half gossip. A sprinkling of entertainment amongst mostly rambling. 

These links, she posted 3 videos, in her words, why she believes there is a lack of LSD available since 2000. 

Here's the first link, you can see the other 2 videos there

http://tr.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNXfjKKTE0&feature=PlayList&p=9BF65940F2563A6F&index=14


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (May 10, 2009)

Her name is Krystle Cole. She wrote a book called "Lysergic". I have very good friends who know her, and she is a very kind chick. You people throw words around like snitch, rat and liar without really knowing what you are talking about. Krystle was the girlfriend of one of these two, "friends", clandestine chemists, and she got caught up in a lot of the drama between the two of them. When it all went bad, her boyfriend cut a deal for himself, and pretty much victimized her in the whole thing and sold his partner to the FEDS. She was NOT the snitch, it was her boyfriend and she was young, naive and caught up in the middle. Also, these kids were not only interested in manufacturing LSD. They worked their way through TIHKAL, AND PIHKAL foreward and backward. 
Anyways, you should read the book it is a VERY easy read, but very insightful with regards to clandestine drug manufacture and internal chemist wannabe politics. She also does a good job describing her drug experiences, (ALD-52, DMT enemas, and even Ergot Wine).


----------



## bicycle racer (May 10, 2009)

ive not come across lsd since like 1996-97 sucks now there just lots of idiots running around taking too much e lame. there are always mushrooms at least. but i would like some lsd to freeze for a rainy day.


----------



## 420ganja420 (May 10, 2009)

Regarding the comments on the previous page about LSA => LSD it is possible and has been done a while ago (back in Rhodium's time was when I first heard of it and read the synthesis). While it won't be worth it (yields are completely horrible for the materials you will require) and there are far better alternatives you can create through LSA. You can convert that to LSH (to which I also saw a synthesis for converting to LSD) and there were a few other amides that could be produced (can't remember now)

As far as possibilities of synthesizing LSD goes, it's impossible without knowing everyone that can hook you up with the required precursors. There is faster synthesis to LSD via PyBOP (90% yields) but that also appears impossible. 

LSD is just one of those drugs the government actually managed to get rid of because all the precursors are practically illegal and serve pretty much no necessary uses to the average person. 

Last time I came across LSD was in 2000. It is an amazing drug but there are good alternatives out there such as mushrooms, ecstasy, research chemicals, etc.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 10, 2009)

it really sucks its not available i like to do lsd once or twice every 10 years it keeps me aware of myself and removes the mental numbness every day life and society can leave on the mind.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 10, 2009)

those are beautiful tits in your avatar style real to somewhat rare nowadays.


----------



## shepj (May 10, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> As far as possibilities of synthesizing LSD goes, it's impossible without knowing everyone that can hook you up with the required precursors. There is faster synthesis to LSD via PyBOP (90% yields) but that also appears impossible.
> 
> LSD is just one of those drugs the government actually managed to get rid of because all the precursors are practically illegal and serve pretty much no necessary uses to the average person.


LOL.

It's hard, not impossible by any means.

ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid

DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine

lysergic acid + diethylamine + peptitde couple reagent -> LSD-25

The hardest thing to get is Ergotamine.. unless your friend has a 'script for headaches.


----------



## growwwww (May 10, 2009)

shepj said:


> LOL.
> 
> It's hard, not impossible by any means.
> 
> ...



and doing all those arrow thingies no?


----------



## aliasofmike (May 10, 2009)

hmmm, imitrex aka sumatriptan? I have a script for that...and also self-prescribed for lsd-25....


grow...in this case god does the arrows. 

god and/or stoichiometry


----------



## shepj (May 10, 2009)

growwwww said:


> and doing all those arrow thingies no?


you mean -> ? 

in chem..

Reactant -> (yield arrow) Product


----------



## growwwww (May 11, 2009)

shepj said:


> you mean -> ?
> 
> in chem..
> 
> Reactant -> (yield arrow) Product


yes the arrow is like " goes to " and sort of like the process fo them going together and becoming the product. Im saying reacting them, isint that hard? its not just lik mixing egg and flour in a bowl if you get me isint heat, pressure and all sorts of things involved.

Ah im not chemists nor do i care much good luck if anyones trying to make lsd though.


----------



## style (May 11, 2009)

I got some paper doses that are fucking crazy. 1-2 hits are not that impressive but when I took 4 at once holy shit!!! I saw people outside working construction at 3:30am....when I tried to focus on the people they would run away out of sight. It was a windless night and the trees looked like it was blowing pretty fucking hard. Everything had movement. lasted about 8hrs after about 75 min come up. I had mild GI bloating during the come up but it went away after the trip started.

Some of the craziest doses I have eaten. Oh yeah it was cheep. cheaper than I have found in a couple years.


----------



## shepj (May 11, 2009)

growwwww said:


> yes the arrow is like " goes to " and sort of like the process fo them going together and becoming the product. Im saying reacting them, isint that hard? its not just lik mixing egg and flour in a bowl if you get me isint heat, pressure and all sorts of things involved.
> 
> Ah im not chemists nor do i care much good luck if anyones trying to make lsd though.


Actually the synthesis I wrote was very straight forward.. you could change the atmosphere to N2(g) which would be to do the reaction in a nitrogen gas atmosphere (for stability). The NaOH + DEET (N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide) yields a product that must be siphoned off, but the actual reaction runs itself. I picked the easiest method to make it granted, for other syntheses, yes, atm (atmospheric pressure), catalysts, heat, etc. must be utilized.


----------



## Scuba (May 12, 2009)

shepj said:


> Actually the synthesis I wrote was very straight forward.. you could change the atmosphere to N2(g) which would be to do the reaction in a nitrogen gas atmosphere (for stability). The NaOH + DEET (N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide) yields a product that must be siphoned off, but the actual reaction runs itself. I picked the easiest method to make it granted, for other syntheses, yes, atm (atmospheric pressure), catalysts, heat, etc. must be utilized.


 That's also a big stepping stone, the lab equipment necessary is expensive unless you are a college professer. I would love to hear that lsd-25 could make a come back but as resently stated, the precursers are incredibly hard to aquire without connections.


----------



## shepj (May 12, 2009)

Scuba said:


> That's also a big stepping stone, the lab equipment necessary is expensive unless you are a college professer. I would love to hear that lsd-25 could make a come back but as resently stated, the precursers are incredibly hard to aquire without connections.


That's why I listed the easy synthesis.. none of the special atmospheres, pressures, or solvents are necessary. If you want to see one that requires a brain check this one out:

http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/tihkal/tihkal26.shtml

haha extremely fucking hard..


----------



## Scuba (May 12, 2009)

I've seen that synth befor, I've looked up the more common ways or doing this and there really arn't any. anhydrous explodes in oxygen enriched air so, i'm no to sure about that amonia in the open.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

if anyone can get real lsd or even mescaline pm me. ive skimmed through these posts but dont see a definitive answer to the availability of real lsd i want to take lsd again in my lifetime if possible.


----------



## growwwww (May 13, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> if anyone can get real lsd or even mescaline pm me. ive skimmed through these posts but dont see a definitive answer to the availability of real lsd i want to take lsd again in my lifetime if possible.


mescaline is easy? Grow san pedro or peyote? no..? thats mescaline. LSD is a different story though yeah.
Peace.


----------



## moedownonit (May 13, 2009)

real lsd is a bitch to find for me now. i used to get decent stuff 2 hits and good for 8 hrs. But the last few times i tried to get some it was bad and had no effects. Why do people do stupid shit like sell bad acid? pisses me off. If any one is down in the So Cal Area pm me plz i can trade lots of good stuff . Just tring to expand my horrizons a bit


----------



## raeman1990 (May 14, 2009)

its around, but recently the people who make it have been run off scared. There were some busts, and people ratted people out. 

Luckily i just got my hands on some pure lsd 25, great shit.... no tense back, no lock jaw...... just a perfect 8 hour trip, then Whoosh.... done. I was able to sleep while still on the lsd 25. my dreams were even more ridiculous than real life. I dint know i was asleep until i woke up.... i had thought i was just awake and tripping. haha


----------



## Scuba (May 14, 2009)

wow, I've never been able to sleep on acid, it litterally felt like my brain was frying lol. But Bicycle racer, i hear ya, I live nor cal and i haven't seen acid in a year and a half.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 15, 2009)

i dont take it but every few years but i like to know its available if i wanted to. at least there will always be shrooms. another thing i would like to try is a good mescaline trip i know there are various cactuses that can be used but ive never seen an extract.


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i dont take it but every few years but i like to know its available if i wanted to. at least there will always be shrooms. another thing i would like to try is a good mescaline trip i know there are various cactuses that can be used but ive never seen an extract.


Move to the East Coast.. LSD-25 is almost always around. There is a chemist in New England who still synthesizes it.. so it's generally inexpensive and potent.


----------



## growwwww (May 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> Move to the East Coast.. LSD-25 is almost always around. There is a chemist in New England who still synthesizes it.. so it's generally inexpensive and potent.


Dude your location is new english, from what ive seen of your posts you could be a chemist and certaintly know your shit! you get my drift? how do you know that stuff though? I wouldnt take LSD myself unless i knew the source likewise with MDMA, well connectd? nice but i got a feeling if you were to answer these you would be telling too much.


Stay safe and peace.



Im really fucking high right now


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Dude your location is new english, from what ive seen of your posts you could be a chemist and certaintly know your shit! you get my drift? how do you know that stuff though? I wouldnt take LSD myself unless i knew the source likewise with MDMA, well connectd? nice but i got a feeling if you were to answer these you would be telling too much.
> 
> 
> Stay safe and peace.
> ...


lol nah I can answer without giving too much info. A few ways, a friend of mine who runs LSD in my whole city area has used reagent testing to reassure it is lsd and not rc's (DOx, 2C-X, etc. -which are actually not available in my area), another friend who eats acid like he breathes air, had a gc/ms test done on blotter he acquired and I believe he told me that each hit was 180&#956;g. The way I know there is a chemist in the area, is another friend does it goddamned near everyday and he has had a steady supplier directly form the chemist himself. If I could synthesize LSD.. then maybe I wouldn't be going into this much detail, lol, but since I don't I feel I can let you in


----------



## growwwww (May 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol nah I can answer without giving too much info. A few ways, a friend of mine who runs LSD in my whole city area has used reagent testing to reassure it is lsd and not rc's (DOx, 2C-X, etc. -which are actually not available in my area), another friend who eats acid like he breathes air, had a gc/ms test done on blotter he acquired and I believe he told me that each hit was 180&#956;g. The way I know there is a chemist in the area, is another friend does it goddamned near everyday and he has had a steady supplier directly form the chemist himself. If I could synthesize LSD.. then maybe I wouldn't be going into this much detail, lol, but since I don't I feel I can let you in



Lol " friend " ye sure, i have my eye on you lol!  


You are well connected then chap, i never knew you can buy reagent tests for LSD or whatever i know you can test for MDMA but with pills? are these available tests on the net aswell?


----------



## shepj (May 15, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Lol " friend " ye sure, i have my eye on you lol!
> 
> 
> You are well connected then chap, i never knew you can buy reagent tests for LSD or whatever i know you can test for MDMA but with pills? are these available tests on the net aswell?


I don't know if you can buy them easily.. but you can make them pretty easy. 

For MDMA the reagent is known as a Marquis Reagent test. If you have a pill.. you can crush it up, and test it for MDMA, then you can purify it:
e.g. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=262310

The Marquis Reagent Test is made up of:
9 parts concentrated sulfuric acid (H2SO4)
1 part formaldehyde (CH2O)

You can purchase it at:
http://www.dancesafe.org/shop/?page=shop/browse&category_id=34855bad041ac0de73e8658e0aa8a0a5

^ Down at the bottom of the page it says: "Marquis Reagent only". You can also see what else is present (if you give a fuck) by getting one that checks for all adulterants.

For LSD the reagent test is known as Erlich's Reagent Test

It is made up of:
p-dimethyl-aminobenzaldehyde

*(Notice how Formaldehyde and Benzaldehyde are good for drug testing? lol)

They are available.. you'll have to find a source.. or just make your own (prolly a lil more difficult).


----------



## MisterMicro (May 15, 2009)

THC LSD DOC there all for me.


----------



## growwwww (May 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> I don't know if you can buy them easily.. but you can make them pretty easy.
> 
> For MDMA the reagent is known as a Marquis Reagent test. If you have a pill.. you can crush it up, and test it for MDMA, then you can purify it:
> e.g. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=262310
> ...



so sorry yeah i know all about the one for MDMA when i said for pills i meant LSD ahh so there is one for LSD ill have a look out, its not in any headshops thats for sure though


----------



## freqazoidiac (May 16, 2009)

Below is some links
to 3 videos on youtube by neuro-soup.

This Krystal gal, has a semi interesting view on the matter of where LSD
is. 
She claims she was the party-girl-friend of a guy who was involved in the largest scale production of
LSD in the USA. 
Her video's a bit rambling and some gossipy moments, which kind of 'taint' things, but there are some seeming facts mixed in there. 
This girl is emotional about it, and it shows, so that is some authentic I feel.
I just have a feeling there is a bit of defaming going on.

She has many other videos and info on her site, but it has in the past year, shifted from mostly info/forums to now merchandise and connections with making profit from entheogen suppliers ads, ect. Just something to be aware of.

here's the links to the 3 part video on WHERE LSD WENT :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNXfjKKTE0&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVHsXolFgu8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9tds4yD1Nk&feature=channel_page


----------



## budjunkie (May 16, 2009)

i have 4 left buyin another 10 going into the city!


----------



## budjunkie (May 16, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> THC LSD DOC there all for me.


wots DOC?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 16, 2009)

A Phenethylamine


----------



## Scarrell (May 17, 2009)

nice budjunkie.. looks awfully familiar lol... and sorry for the pic size!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

I'm Intrigued. Are Those The Same Thing, Or The Same Artwork?


----------



## Scarrell (May 17, 2009)

they are the same doses yes(hoffman print). the only thing different would just be the dosage. the ones in my pic are 175m.d. , im not too sure but i think the ones in budjunkies were 125-150m.d. when ive had them batches, but im not sure, it varies and what not. but none the less, the hoffman batches are usually clean and great quality.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Usually???


----------



## Scarrell (May 17, 2009)

a clean trip to me could be a different trip to you.. but the quality is Great. i mean muscle tension and aches and things you can get with trips arent rough with these batches, the trip is mellow but can be intense depending on tolerance and things. i mean i cant really explain all too well to someone who hasnt done them, i cant always speak for every batch persay, if i were to try every batch ive got then id probably be a fucked up individual, know what i mean? lol.. but thats why they have test kits online, so with that and a couple freebies to some test subjects and we're in business...but anyway, ive had nothing but great reviews from customers and will keep in stock if that means anything.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Not Sure Ive Had These Blotters But I Sorta Understand What You Mean.


----------



## Scarrell (May 17, 2009)

well... if you happen to come across any somehow, then you should be satisfied. lots of people have told me thats its some of the best blotter they have ever had. i stand by it, thats for sure lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Couldnt Be Better Than The White Lightning My Uncle Saved From The 60s. The Was The Most Pure Acid I Have Ever Encountered In My Life.


----------



## Scarrell (May 18, 2009)

well, im not going to make such a bold statement or brag. im just saying.. its good quality also.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

No Doubt...


----------



## budjunkie (May 18, 2009)

scarrel, the guy i got them off said they were low quality


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

How Much Did You Pay? If You Dont Mind That Is...


----------



## budjunkie (May 18, 2009)

aus$20($10-12US?) a tab


----------



## Scarrell (May 18, 2009)

that sucks budjunkie, im sure our batches arent from the same source. ive never had any low quality lucy.. usually either rollin stone or hoffman prints is all i ever get.. i pay $6 per dose.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Acid Never Really Comes Around My Town. When It Does If It Is Good I'll Buy A Sheet If i Can.


----------



## budjunkie (May 18, 2009)

wasnt too worried coz i've never done psychadelics b4 them


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Whatever Floats Your Boat.


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 18, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Boy I remember the clinical acid (25) in the 60's + early 70's..........
> Zoom...12 hours of walking through colors and trails.......
> *


as an avid fan/user/promoter i have only once found one print that would do this to me. it was last year.

it had the symbol of the hunab ku. my girl hallucinated giving birth on it. she has never been pregnant.


the rest of the time i find white on white blotter thats fun, music sounds nice and things look "trippy" . but nothing like the hunab ku.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Sounds Like A Painful Trip.


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 19, 2009)

eye/mind opening to say the least.


----------



## hom36rown (May 19, 2009)

it looks the same excep for junkies says 2000, scarrells says 2008. Is that supposed to be albert hoffman lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

I'm Talking About You Girl Giving Birth.


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 19, 2009)

yeah so am i.

the power of our minds, the power of this drug. its incredible.

the lsd let her imagination run rampant. its a beautiful thing!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Yup Yup Yup


----------



## itisagift (May 20, 2009)

austin texas.
college kids are the ones with the viles.
500 dollars a vile with 80-100 hit's

i got one about 2 years ago and have not been able to find it since.
been looking hard as fuck though..

and the reason it's so hard to find now is because the main supplier (i forgot the name im sorry look it up on wikipedia) was two elderly guys and they were located in cali. they got busted in like 93 or some shit and it basically disapeared


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

I'm Not Sure Whom Your Talking About But Pickard and Apperson Were The Main Producers Of LSD But They Werent Located In California. Wamego, Kansas. And They're Facility Was Busted In 2000.


----------



## itisagift (May 20, 2009)

sorry for detail the question came up a bunch, and that got it clarafied.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Ok ok ok ok


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 21, 2009)

yeah those guys lived in a silo. giving the shit away for free.

producing 90% of the L in the USA


----------



## pinkus (May 21, 2009)

I was in the work house with a father and son who were in the same facility as me. the father had been a chemistry prof @ U of minnesota and I _think_ they got busted making it during a holiday break on campus. That was a long time ago so i'm probably off on some of it. I do remember that they were making the gels (think green or purple pyramid or windowpane ) that were what almost all the better acid of the period was. The cleanest I ever got feeling wise was grey blotter though. Really clean stuff~ i'm a mescaline guy now, it's much more "organic" feeling to me. On acid I almost always had a "metallic" feel to it, although that is not a very clear way to describe it.


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 21, 2009)

metallic, synthetic, and electronic.


----------



## pinkus (May 21, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> metallic, synthetic, and electronic.


That'll work


----------



## Scarrell (May 21, 2009)

i feel the "electric" feeling on cid, 2ce and doc lol.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

I Have The I'm Tripping Balls Experience.


----------



## Scarrell (May 22, 2009)

ive only tripped balls a few times lol.. i mean where im fuckin fryin hard.. 

1. mescaline in the winter time once

2. my first time ever tripping. 8th of penis envy's

3. oral dmt.. i dont even know what to say about that... i was glued to the couch sitting with my head down, eyes closed frying like an egg, and then id come too for about 5 mins, and be out of it again.. man o man.. what an experience, lasted 6 or so hours like the mesc.

4. got a few doc sugar cubes in, at one.. most intense trip ive had. excluding shrooms, dmt, mescaline.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Good Shit Ai Miroki??


----------



## The Cunts (May 22, 2009)

yo guy you have A link for cid? i moved from b.c. to toronto and the stuff out here is shit and expensive or its not even acid its 2C-B which isnt as great as the real LSD


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

does anyone notice that once you have fried a number of times in your life. that if your around someone else on lsd that you get a mild effect from there presence or vibe? or am i crazier than the rest i hope crazier but i have talked to other who notice it as well very strange in a cool kind of way.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

SWIM Home Lab Synthizes.


You Talkin' About Close Contact Flashbacks???


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> SWIM Home Lab Synthizes.
> 
> 
> You Talkin' About Close Contact Flashbacks???



what is SWIM????????

this is fucking driving me mental ive looked on forums and people talk about SWIM
what is it? who is t? is it an expression?
im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo confused.


And bicycle its callled a contact high and yes i get it all the time.


----------



## Scuba (May 23, 2009)

woot there is finally some decent cid up in nor cal now, i'm so happy omg


----------



## shepj (May 23, 2009)

growwwww said:


> what is SWIM????????
> 
> this is fucking driving me mental ive looked on forums and people talk about SWIM
> what is it? who is t? is it an expression?
> ...


SWIM = Someone who isn't me.. Basically they are talking about something they did but don't want to self incriminate and say SWIM (which actually does not protect you).

I've never heard of a contact high before this thread and have certainly never had one.. but I don't fall for placebo effects easily either.


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> SWIM = Someone who isn't me.. Basically they are talking about something they did but don't want to self incriminate and say SWIM (which actually does not protect you).
> 
> I've never heard of a contact high before this thread and have certainly never had one.. but I don't fall for placebo effects easily either.


Lol " Fall for plaebo effects easily either " Because actually placebos dont have effects like arghh placebos is a whole different topic. But let me understand SWIM means Someone Who Isnt Me and its like if your telling a story or something


----------



## bicycle racer (May 23, 2009)

im not speaking of placebos at all either something entirely different.


----------



## shepj (May 23, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Lol " Fall for plaebo effects easily either " Because actually placebos dont have effects like arghh placebos is a whole different topic. But let me understand SWIM means Someone Who Isnt Me and its like if your telling a story or something


placebo effect is a term. It does not mean the effect of a placebo. I said what I meant to say.. the reason I wrote effects, simply plural placebos, not the placebo's effects. English lesson for the day.

E.g I was smoking weed.

SWIM was smoking weed

or 

I was tripping sac

SWIM had a dream he was tripping sac

it's utterly retarded.


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> placebo effect is a term. It does not mean the effect of a placebo. I said what I meant to say.. the reason I wrote effects, simply plural placebos, not the placebo's effects. English lesson for the day.
> 
> E.g I was smoking weed.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is pretty stupid,

and about the placebo, actual placebos work well. My nigerian doctor actually said in nigeria when he was training, him and his fellow partners did a big study about it and they showed high effectiveness and if the placebo works it works and if it doesnt it doesnt, and theres no way you would ever know if youve ever been under a proper placebo. Hes got a whole study of it, BUT he got into alot of trouble as he started telling people that he would medicate them, and gave them placebos. BUt then of course he very quickly realised that they are paying for it and then theres this whole dishonest thing ( although the placebos work they cant charge them money for what they arent getting ) and if the placebos dont work the patients would come back the same as if the real medication didint work...BUT if they found out for some reason ( i.e being charged less as they have to be honest with it ) the placebo would render useless. BUt yeah a holw palava. But basically bicycle that contact high thing is nothing to do with placebo its just that you feeel high when others are around you i will try n find the document about contact highs somewhere, and also a video! but i cant find it now


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

growwwww said:


> and about the placebo, actual placebos work well.


what you are saying is the power of suggestion works. That is what a placebo is. In medicine it is usually* literally a sugar pill. *


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2009)

pinkus said:


> what you are saying is the power of suggestion works. That is what a placebo is. In medicine it is usually* literally a sugar pill. *


Yeah Definetly does work, just very very complicated. And yes i think its chalk aswell anything really that is in-active.

Peace


----------



## bicycle racer (May 23, 2009)

im speaking of something entirely different i should not have brought it up. its very difficult to put into words what im talking about and i wont try.


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im speaking of something entirely different i should not have brought it up. its very difficult to put into words what im talking about and i wont try.


I know what you were talking about and I believe it is beyond the placebo effect. Empathy plays a part in it I think but it's beyond that. I think it's a harmonic that we retain and that the said tripper is "vibrating" at a frequency we have developed a "resonance" for.

I'm only partially being facetious


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

On The Matter Of SWIM. That Guy Can Do Nothing But Help.

Close Contact Flashbacks Means Your In Close Contact With Someone Tripping And Your In Otherword Reliving Your Experiences.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 23, 2009)

yeah pinkus something like that i agree with what you said its a very strange feeling. somewhat similar to when your around some people and you get a bad feeling and later find out that the person giving you that vibe is bad news for various reasons. or the opposite to where you like the presence of certain individuals. i think animals have a much better sense of this i have seen that more times than i can count some children as well. humans have lost most intrinsic instincts we once had as society and everyday living have changed much and with greater logic and intelligence other skills are lost. to me it seems hallucinagens re awaken some of our primordial skills we have lost through everyday living and modern society and its teachings.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Sixth Sense.


----------

